
Podcast: Hi I'm Caroline, and my Pronouns are They/Them - spop
My good friend Caroline was recently interviewed for a podcast and I wanted to share it here on HN:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.listennotes.com&#x2F;podcasts&#x2F;dear-hiring-manager&#x2F;10-hi-im-caroline-and-my-rIQSXDBwFsq&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;episode&#x2F;4mJ8TnNqpgsEhglgFWwROd<p>I know it&#x27;s my first post and all, but promise this isn&#x27;t spam (or erm, native advertising). I just enjoyed listening, learnt from it, and feel it is in the HN spirit.<p>Thanks
======
crazypython
Link to the transcript
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14_onWLdG1UnUKjndLdJnwNJL...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14_onWLdG1UnUKjndLdJnwNJLZAzb6i9o1zMRcewZjpM/edit?usp=sharing)

